# Supplements for 8 year old golden



## alexisefabian (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi all!

After losing my first golden a couple of months ago, a retired stud dog came into my life. He's been on a farm his whole eight years and did chores with the breeder so I am sure he was extremely active. He runs like no other and has had zero issues with hips and elbows so far. However, since he has just entered his senior years, I want to make sure to take as many preventative measures as possible. Especially since I never got to with my first boy. Does anyone have any good supplements for their seniors? I know most vitamins and supplements don't do much of a difference unless they are started before any problems arise! My first boy Comet was put on Dasuquin Advanced but we ended up not getting much time to see if they worked well. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

FWIW one of my breeders years ago recommended this product: Longevity for Dogs

All my dogs go on this product by age 7 or so. Who knows how much good it does, but it's got lots of good stuff in it! 

My kids also get an Omega 3 supplement (I use phytoplankton, since I think it's more environmentally friendly, but fish body oil works too).

I've also started giving my older dog some mushroom supplements (mostly Turkey Tail, but sometimes a blend) since there is some evidence for cancer protection.

Some of the best things I do for my dogs is 1. keep them lean and active and 2. get them to a chiropractor 2-3 times a year to ensure that they're in alignment structurally. My last two dogs were still doing agility when cancer took them at 11, and my current agility dog is 9.5 and still going strong.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We give Oskie (who is seven) Glucosamine, Shrooms (mushroom powder mix), Kelp, Ligaplex. All recommended by our vet. He also gets chiropractic and acupuncture for a lumbar disk issue. It has been very helpful in terms of flexibility.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping up ^^^^^^


----------



## alexisefabian (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank you both!


----------

